# An H question.



## alleyyooper (Oct 23, 2004)

Picked up this H, with missing plug wires.









Any one able to guide me the the correct placement. fireing order from front of engine or rear? Fireing order on mag clock wise or counter clock wise?









Is the power on the hood standard? aftermarket? Or just some ones addition?









Where did all the fenders for Farmalls go?

this one also came with a set of cultvaters.

 Al


----------

